# Fall vpsBoard Get Fit or Active Challenge



## drmike (Oct 7, 2013)

For most of us in the northern hemisphere fall is either fully on display or on its way.

Last opportunity for many of us to get it together before the long winter days and mass laziness.

Anyone interested in doing a pre-winter shape up?   Personal goal and group overall participation.  Could be weightloss or it could be a goal to walk a half mile a day.  Whatever fits your situation.

I'll start,  it's my goal to get back on bicycle and put in at least 10 miles a week from now until the winter chill gets cold or the flakes start falling.  Why this goal?  Cycling is the only thing that really works for my old beaten up knees which lately are becoming issue.

What's your goal?


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2013)

This is such a great idea, right before the winter a lot of people want to get into shape


----------



## drmike (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, it is a good idea actually before those that didn't take advantage of spring and summer get a push.  Carrying the bad habits into the winter is impending doom, sickness, depression, etc.

People never want to get into shape.  Remember those New Year's pledges  ?  Kind of wrong time of year then too.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm terrible with this, idea was to get fit in Summer but that got delayed as usual   Probably try and fit in some jogging early weekend mornings and cycling in weekend afternoons


----------



## MannDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I already walk 2-4 miles a day. Some days more, depends on how many trips I need to make into town.

I'd start jogging, but jogging sucks. I've got access to bikes but you burn more calories walking and I like the slow pace.


----------



## fisle (Oct 8, 2013)

I just signed for gym yesterday after having some month+ break. Need me some muscle -_-


----------



## MannDude (Oct 8, 2013)

Walked about 5 miles today. Had to carry cat food and cat litter for one mile back from the store. Small bags, not like large 50lb bags or anything, but still strenuous over the course of a mile.


----------



## drmike (Oct 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Walked about 5 miles today. Had to carry cat food and cat litter for one mile back from the store. Small bags, not like large 50lb bags or anything, but still strenuous over the course of a mile.


That's one of the few tasks I've semi stuck to this summer.   Walks to hardware and general store a mile or two each each... 2-5 miles round trip...  Haven't done them much this summer sadly.

Planing on getting out today for some cycling even if it is just a few useless loops for sake of exercise.  The old knees are killing me and cycling is all that makes it better.


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello resident chubsters...

Well past few days I finally started heading in better direction on fitness.

Did 1.5 mile walk on Friday.  Then on Saturday did similar walk then spent evening walking around a regional festival.

Anyone else pried themselves out of their desk chair?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Bout to go for my normal walk in a bit. Early enough that I'll probably do it again later today, so that'll be 4~ miles total. Nice day out.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a treadmill for the winter months. Will probably be good for the dogs as well.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 14, 2013)

Since I stopped working in the hospital and miss my 80km bike ride each day I notice my belly getting bigger. I'm in on the challenge, my goal would be to loose a few cm around the waist...


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

80km each day?  Is it flat there?

@Raymii you continue to amaze me fellow


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 15, 2013)

I could use some exercise, perhaps I'll use one of my breaks and walk around the entire paint shop perimeter.


----------



## fisle (Oct 15, 2013)

I was also thinking going to muay thai basic lessons. They'll start on 11.11. I am excited! When I was 16 I practised Taekwondo for a year but that's my only experience with martial arts.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> 80km each day? Is it flat there?
> 
> 
> @Raymii you continue to amaze me fellow


It is very flat out here. My trip was 40 from home to the hosptial and 40 back. Luckally I could take a shower before changing into my uniform...

People did find me a little crazy though.


However, on rainy days, or when it was freezing, I do take the car. Nowdays my commute is only a 9km cycle to the train station, then one hour of sleeping and then a 20 min walk..


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

That's an awesome commute  @Raymii!


----------



## hzr (Oct 15, 2013)

just fyi - if you are in the states, some insurance providers will reimburse you for gym memberships, have stipends for things like gyms and health clubs. you might want to ask yours about it.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 15, 2013)

hzr said:


> just fyi - if you are in the states, some insurance providers will reimburse you for gym memberships, have stipends for things like gyms and health clubs. you might want to ask yours about it.


New Boss even offers contractors free gym membership. Oh wait, he owns about 16 of them next to his software development house...


----------

